

Creative & Concept Design Logos - sinu9i
http://9lessons.blogspot.com/2009/04/creative-concept-design-logos.html

======
alexk
The reader may find the link below more helpful since it contains information
about studios, profiles etc.

<http://logopond.com/gallery/>

